# Kenpo in the South Dallas area



## KenpoTex (Apr 5, 2004)

Can anyone recomend a good EPAK school in the southern part of the Dallas metro area?  I have a sister that goes to college in Waxahachie and I'm trying to find a place to send her for some women's self-defense (I finally got her to agree to take an S.D. course).  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Old Guy (Apr 5, 2004)

The closest/easiest that I know of for her to get to would be either near DFW Airport in Colleyville(Rob Hazlewood) or Irving(Rick Fowler).  There may be others down south, but I am not aware of them.  Colleyville has a lot of classes so it would provide good flexibility.  I am not sure of Irving.

www.kenporocks.com for info on Colleyville.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill Piper   
Steve Tapper   
Keith Gorum   
Tommy Burks - my teacher is up in Decatur (His ranch is actually Northwest of there, so probably not a good option). 
  In no certain order.
 -MB


----------



## Old Guy (Apr 5, 2004)

Keith Gorham has closed his N. Richland Hills studio.  I believe he has moved it east of Dallas to Mesquite.  I am not positive about whether or where he has moved it to.  I believe there is a person, Clayton Johns (3rd or 4th Dan) teaching American Karate.  He has a Kenpo background.  He is in the Arlington area.  

OG


----------



## molson (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know where mr. Gorham has moved to?


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Apr 5, 2004)

Keith Gorham does not have a school at this time.  Bill Piper took over the schools location.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info.  I think I'll check out the one in Colleyville.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 6, 2004)

They are hosting a John Sepulveda (head of my Association), on May 1st.  Something else that could be fun to attend or watch.

 -Michael


----------



## molson (Apr 6, 2004)

Great, I want to start to attend some seminars in the Dallas area.


----------



## Kalicombat (Apr 10, 2004)

Tim Bulot has a school in the Dallas area, near Irving I believe. I visited his school two years ago and have worked with his students at seminars. He is a class act and his students are a testament to as much. 

Gary C.


----------



## Shiatsu (Apr 26, 2004)

There are a few kajukembo schools in the area as well if you are interested.


----------

